# reversing-parking sensors



## sheppyboy (May 28, 2007)

Hi All

I am thinking of fitting parking/reversing sensors to my tribute 550. Can anybody help me in how to contact the positive feed into the reversing light wiring.

I know you used to be able to scotch lock into the reversing light wiring but I am informed that on these vehicles you cannot do this.

Any help appreicated please.

Sheppyboy


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Sheppy,

You can. On the 650 either side has a cover over the rear of the light clusters. There is a special tool in the tool kit to undo the light unit if you need but this job can be done with them in. 

There is a plug that connects into the light unit at the rear. Pull it out and wind back the tape on the wires. I think the reverse is the yellow but check with a test lamp or meter, mines in having air con fitted so I can not check or take a pic.

I used a scotch connector to connect to the wire and everything works fine. I put a 2 amp fuse in the lead next to the lamp cluster just incase.

Hope this helps!


----------

